# Panfih Jigs/ Thinking Spring



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Would like to show off some jigs that i have tied in the last couple of months for panfish. All jigs are 1/80 oz. # 10 hook.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice. You should do well with those!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Very nice. I just started tying and am getting better. What do you use? I have been using just marabou starting out. Mine are most 1/32 oz and 1/64.

Here is one of my early ties.

But the ? I really have is do you catch more fish on tied jigs than plastics and minnows?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy z
The split tail, that you see, has round rubber for the tail,got mine from jannsnetcraft, but a lot of places have it. And the body is chennile, and powder paint for the heads.
The hair jigs, are tied with calf tail. Powder paint head.

I have been tying for quite a while, and i try to keep it simple, and just use basic colors, kind of match the hatch,I have better luck that way.
Did you see my jig box in the gallery, lot more jig colors.

For the ? , well for 1 i dont like minnows, and dont use them for crappie, i am a jig man. For the plastics, i dont mind throwing a 2'' chartreuse twister for crappie.
But for gills i seem to do better on the jigs that you see, but need to tip the jig with a spike sometimes. But NO spike for crappie, just a bare jig.

If you got any more questions, just Hollar.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks buckeyemike. I'll check them out when I go to Jann's. Can't wait to try them out. I hate lugging a minnow bucket also so I'm hoping maybe my minnow days are over.


----------

